# For those who are brave enough...



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

For those who are brave enough to try knitting your own doggie sweater (I'm not!), here are simple directions that I found online: GOOD LUCK!

MATERIALS:
(1) sizes 5 and 7 knitting needles. 
(2) Worsted wool, about 4 ounces. 


LET'S GO:
(3) Measure your pet's neck. I usually use a size 5 or 6 needle for a tightly knit ribbing (not too tight!). Wylie's neck is 10", and I cast on, loosely, 40 or 42 stitches. 
(4) Knit 1x1, or 2x2 ribbing for 3" for a mock neck, or 6" or 7" for a turtleneck. 
(5) Change to a size 7 needle, and commence in the stitch of your choice. After you've knit one or two of these, you can see how easy it is to add cables, colorwork, or other texture stitches in this back area. For the first one, let's knit in my favorite basic stitch, garter. That is, knit every row! Can't beat it for simplicity , stability, and rustic good looks. 
(6) Measure the animal's back length, that is, from the back of his neck, just above the shoulder, to the top of his tail. That's how long you will knit straight, in garter stitch. That's right!, No shaping yet! When you have reached 2" short of the correct length, switch to size 5 needles, and knit 2" of the same rib you used for the neck. In garter stitch, this isn't really necessary, but looks good, and if you use another stitch, it keeps the edge from curling. If you used another stitch, you should also have knit the first 4 stitches of every row, to keep the side edges from curling. 
(7) Now, we will knit the chest piece. Using the size 5 needles, cast on 3 stitches. You will increase 2 stitches every other row, until you reach the width comparable to the distance between your pets front legs. You should increase 1 stitch 2 stitches from each edge. The magic thing about this, is that is usually exactly the length you need to cover that tiny chest. It's really amazing! Now: for a male, knit straight until you get to 1" shorter that where the ribcage stops, and add 1" of ribbing, bind off. For a female, you can knit as long as the body of the sweater, to cover her bald little stomach. (ending with 2" of ribbing, just like the back.) Bind off. The reason I usually knit this piece on the smaller needles, is, it has a tendency to get wet in the snow, and stretch. A slightly smaller gauge helps. If your not using garter stitch, knit the first 4 stitches of every row. 

FINISHING:
8. Seam the neck ribbing, remembering to seam halfway, and switch to the inside, if you've made a turtleneck. Now, place the point of the chest piece at the bottom of the neck rib seam, and sew a seam down both sides, until you get to the point where you stopped increasing. Leave a slit for the front legs there, about 2" long, and continue the princess seams down each side. Tuck in your loose ends, wash and block carefully.


----------



## Roxy's Mommy (Jul 30, 2004)

There is also a great book called Dogs in Knits by Judith L. Swartz. It has great illustrated instructions for 17 knitting dog projects. :wink:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

:scratch: :dontknow: :confused5: Oppsss....don't know if I am brave enough!!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

My mom tried to teach me before and my fingers would not cooperate lol. I love counted cross stitch...but that can't make doggie clothes :roll: . But that's the only creative thing I can do like that.


----------



## pammyszoo (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi, I'm designing a counted cross stitch collar and cape for dogs. Any input from dog lovers would be fantastic.

I'll even send you a free copy when I'm done if you want! Special, just for ChiPeeps! (The patterns are going to be sold on eBay and at my website when completed.)

Pammy, Spork the Chi and Exodus the Poor Kitty


----------

